# Reptile Care Magazine



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone knew when the next issue of reptile care was due? Here's hoping that the magazine will be published on time and will indeed be as good as the last issue.

Any help much appreciated! :2thumb:

Vicki x 

: victory:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i was thinking the same thing as the first issue came out on the 17th so it should have been out by now


just found my first issue and it sayes may 29th for the nex one


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I believe it is due out on the 29th of this month.

Andy


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Did anyone manage to get a copy today? 

Vicki x


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

It out tomorrow, so on friday


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I got my copy in the Post Thursday Morning, so should be in the Shops in the next day or two.

You should Subscribe to it really as it costs less than buying it in a shop, you get it early and you get a free gift.


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a link to buy a subscription online?


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

got my copy today
theres a link on captive bred reptile forum or the reptile classifieds section
otherwise try your search engine it`s what theyre there for


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

thetong6969 said:


> got my copy today
> theres a link on captive bred reptile forum or the reptile classifieds section
> otherwise try your search engine it`s what theyre there for


Thanks for the help!

I tried using my search engine and couldn't find it.....guess we aren't all perfect.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I thought the magazine had too many adverts in and not enough articles.

Maybe it was just me?

I hope they have a few more articles in the next one.

Looking forward to the bit on Euro's :no1:


----------



## metalboa (Sep 20, 2008)

Got the new one in the post this morning :2thumb:


----------



## tambourineman (Apr 4, 2008)

*Practical Reptile Keeping*



lucy1978 said:


> Does anyone have a link to buy a subscription online?


Yes, it's here :- Practical Reptile Keeping - Homepage


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

tambourineman said:


> Yes, it's here :- Practical Reptile Keeping - Homepage


Thanks....you're a star! 

Would have helped if I'd been Googling the right thing, I thought it was called "Reptile Care". :blush:


----------

